# The Wolfman (2010)



## Johnny Thunder

Hey all you monster kids!

As we talked about on the first show of Hauntcast - this flick will be haunting our local theaters this fall - November 11, 2009 -

I didn't see a thread so here we are. Directed by Joe Johnston, and starring Benicio Del Toro, Anthony Hopkins, and Emily Blunt, we are getting an updating of the classic Universal flick.

Looking forward to this one. How about you?



















http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0780653/

http://www.philly.com/philly/entertainment/39198377.html


----------



## Draik41895

i cant wait


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Is it supposed to be a remake, or a new plot?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

It's a remake of the Universal classic - Here's all the info we have -

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/8978

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/10117

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117981295.html?categoryid=13&cs=1

http://shocktillyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=5136

http://www.shocktillyoudrop.com/news/comicconnews.php?id=7133

http://www.aintitcool.com/node/38048

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/13836

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=8452


----------



## Sinister

All the news on this looks pretty good, as I have said in the past since this movie was greenlit. I am still puzzled as to the reason why Universal decided to put it on the back burner for an entire year. 

However, with Del Toro, and Hopkins on board this werewolf opus, it should be worth the wait.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beautiful makeup job on the guy in the pictures you posted, JT.


----------



## Spooky1

I wonder why they're waiting until after Halloween to release it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Rick Baker's makeup design is really amazing.

The flick was due out in April - and now it's that first weekend after Halloween. As I suggested in one of my inebriated ramblings, either they want to spend more time on the special effects, take advantage of the holiday moving going period, or maybe promote it more?


----------



## scareme

But still, if you're after the holiday crowd, before Halloween would be better. Even the "normal" people are in the mood for a fright in Oct..


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

im excited. hope its awesome


----------



## Haunted Bayou

My absolute favorite B&W classic film. I like the make-up, which looks like an updated version of the original. I will go see this one.

It has an official site but there isn't much on it right now... hope it will be updated with trailers.
http://www.thewolfmanmovie.com/


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here's a preview of what the transformation will look like - some concept art from the flick.

Looking forward to it!!!!

http://www.shocktillyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=9704


----------



## Bone Dancer

Looks like the old classic Chany style to me. Hope they do a good job with it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup - that's what I - and a lot of classic monster fans- have said. Jack Pierce's makeup design but a bit modernized and tweaked here and there.


----------



## Spooky1

I saw Danny Elfman's name down as composer for Wolfman!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

love danny elfman. love del toro too


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

It..._could_ work out... The monster looks great, I won't lie.

As long as they avoid CGI, stereotypical characters, and dialogue full of one-liners. It doesn't have to be an overbearing drama or anything. It doesn't have to have huge stars. It doesn't have to be ultra-gory. Nor, do they have to shoot it like it's combat-photography with the Shaky-Cam either. They'd better avoid making him leap up like Wolf.

It just has to be smarter than the garbage filling the "teen" / "tween" market. Which isn't that hard for a good filmmaker, but most everyone making horror films today has no brain. So... we'll see but I have low expectations for everything. And when I say that, that doesn't mean I'm ever going to take it easy on the bad movies.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nothing in the preview or the information released so far even suggests this film is aimed at the "teen/tween" market, nor has anything suggested it will be gory, filmed in "Skaky-Cam", or the like - so I have no idea why you would even have such reservations.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

The previews for every other horror film being made today. It _saves time_ to have the same reservations about every new movie.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

DeadDudeintheHouse said:


> The previews for every other horror film being made today. It _saves time_ to have the same reservations about every new movie.


Not sure what you mean by the first sentence, but I tend to be skeptical about any new movie, too. This one, however, seems to be doing everything right. They've taken the original stroy and updated it for modern audiences, while keeping with the spirit of the original. I think this was first apparent to most of us when they announced Rick Baker would be doing the special makeup effects (or, perhaps, that Rick Baker _offered_ to do the makeup). _Wolfman_ is a film that is (based on the material released so far) really trying to do the original justice, and I have high hopes for it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

DeadDudeintheHouse said:


> The previews for every other horror film being made today. It _saves time_ to have the same reservations about every new movie.


If you did not see the trailer preview for this film in particular, then your criticism makes no sense and has no validity.

Your opinion cannot be based on generalizations.


----------



## Draik41895

actually they can,but they shouldnt be..


----------



## kprimm

I will definately be going to see this one. I also saw that there was going to be a movie coming out titled trick or treat. I saw a trailer of it on the net and it looked awesome. I understand that it has been delayed. I sure hope they get it done.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Reading the headline for the post, I admit I had my reservations, but doing some digging around the net has me stoked. I was afraid for a second we'd have another sugar-hyped Van Helsing interpretation on our hands.

Wolfman was one of my favorites when I was a kid. Still is. I think the lycan population is a much maligned horror species...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> Reading the headline for the post, I admit I had my reservations, but doing some digging around the net has me stoked. I was afraid for a second we'd have another sugar-hyped Van Helsing interpretation on our hands.
> 
> Wolfman was one of my favorites when I was a kid. Still is. I think the lycan population is a much maligned horror species...


The preview trailer/footage screened at the San Diego Comicon (and since taken down from the Web) was really great. I have nothing but high hopes for this flick.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Johnny Thunder said:


> If you did not see the trailer preview for this film in particular, then your criticism makes no sense and has no validity.
> 
> Your opinion cannot be based on generalizations.


Well, I haven't seen a truly great new horror film in 6 years. Since the new remake trend of older films (not necessarily Americanizations of Asian films) really began to take off again.

I think I pay too much attention, notice too many details for my own good. They want to make horror today super technologically clean, sharp, and slick. So I notice twice as many flaws, find 75% less entertainment value, and care to even bother seeing the movies 90% less than the films from previous decades.

So... At least you know now why I have these reservations.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Understood, and your thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Spooky1

DeadDude, don't look to closely at the details in the older movie either. I was watching the original Wolfman the other night and Talbot is wearing a white wife beater t-shirt as he begins to change into a werewolf, but then he's wearing a dark (flannel) shirts as the werewolf. So much for continuity.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Spooky1 said:


> DeadDude, don't look to closely at the details in the older movie either. I was watching the original Wolfman the other night and Talbot is wearing a white wife beater t-shirt as he begins to change into a werewolf, but then he's wearing a dark (flannel) shirts as the werewolf. So much for continuity.


Let's not forget about that little matter of being bitten by a four-legged wolf and turning into some sort of ape man...no offense to Mr. Pierce:jol:
I love the original too, but it _is_ little more than a product of the studio system.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Spooky1 said:


> DeadDude, don't look to closely at the details in the older movie either. I was watching the original Wolfman the other night and Talbot is wearing a white wife beater t-shirt as he begins to change into a werewolf, but then he's wearing a dark (flannel) shirts as the werewolf. So much for continuity.


Oh, I never care about continuity. Contuinity is not important, much. Unless I'm completely bored, I won't notice that sort of thing.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Reshoots are going on, and in particular some new stunts and fight sequences....

http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/14072/-wolfman-reshoots-underway-in-uk/


----------



## Sinister

GOD...DAMN...IT!!! 

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16902


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Noooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

More news -

The official trailer will be attached to Quentin Tarantino's *Inglourious Basterds* on August 21, 2009.

Further, Unviersal - despite conjecture - does not seem unhappy with the film. Rather, they are claiming that the delay in the release has to do with "box office potential." Also, from a "marketing standpoint" the studio wanted to make sure all of the special effects were done so they could be included in the promos.

Are they being honest or is it all just spin?

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=11234


----------



## Spooky1

I thought February was a graveyard for movie releases.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/17063


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The official site's had an update:

http://www.thewolfmanmovie.com/


----------



## Haunted Bayou

UGH...have to wait until Feb. I was so looking forward to this film.

I downloaded the promo photos for my screen-saver several months ago. The make-up is fab!


----------



## Sinister

Here ya go, troops! The full, HD trailer of *The Wolfman *is up! Enjoy!

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/the-wolfman.html?showVideo=1


----------



## KStone

I'll have to agree with Spooky. Why don't they release these things closer to Halloween. It seems that would draw the biggest crowds. You know...... around "Halloween" time. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure it out. Someone needs to release a good horror flick closer to Halloween. But, I am still stoked to see The Wolfman.... Owww Owww Owwwwww!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I am still very much looking forward to this flick.


----------



## toymaker

> But still, if you're after the holiday crowd, before Halloween would be better. Even the "normal" people are in the mood for a fright in Oct..


come october almost everyone gets a haunter mindset sort of


----------



## Lilly

Thanks Sinister..
That looks real good
I can't wait for this to come out ..
I'm partial to the Lycan my self..

I never understood that either on why they never have a good Horror flick during Halloween time.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Awesome trailer!  I can't wait!


----------



## Terrormaster

You guys know how I feel about remakes. But I make an exception for anything over 50 years old. I've been following this production on and off for a while and am really looking forward to this - the trailer blew me away. It's very obvious that everyone involved has the greatest respect for the original source material. I too have a soft spot in my heart for all things lycan.


----------



## Kaoru

Saw the tailer on yahoo. Looks very good, the quick clip of the transformation looks promising and the look of it looks like it will all kick seriouse butt! Gonna watch this when it comes out.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I had a difficult time with the trailer. It kept stopping...


----------



## Spooky1

Okay, I watched the trailer .... damn, I don't want to wait until February, it looks great! I may even drag Roxy to the theater to see this one.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I watched the trailer on blogspot....

I still have high hopes it will be good. Chances are I'll like it.
I still can't get over the movie promo stills. Fantastic make-up. I want a high def large photo really bad.....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Fango talked to Hugo Weaving, who plays Detective Aberline, about the flick:

http://www.fangoria.com/features/21...ve-interview-hugo-weaving-on-the-wolfman.html


----------



## Master-Macabre

I also hope they avoid CGI but from the trailers I've seen, all tf's are in CGI  BUT the actual werewolf is costume and makeup so if the final result is pulled off and they stick to the story and feel of the original I'll be very happy


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I like that he doesn't completely turn into a wolf for he is a "Wolf Man".


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hey all you cool ghouls - New second trailer is out!

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/17779


----------



## Mr_Chicken

AWESOME!
Anyone else catch Rick Baker getting taken out by the wolfman around 1:20? This is gonna be good!


----------



## Spooky1

Looking forward to this one.


----------



## The-Haunter

[email protected]#n Iphone can't watch no flash sooooooo iritating


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I dunno......lots of CGI.

I was looking forward to it, now I don't know.


----------



## The-Haunter

Yea you tube the trailers look pretty sweet to me but I'm not one for slasher flicks so the classic horror is right up my alley


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here's one new poster from Cinematical

http://www.cinematical.com/2009/11/06/exclusive-the-wolfman-poster-premiere/

And a second new one from AICN

http://www.aintitcool.com/node/43001

Nothing too exciting, but just enough to remind us monster kids the flick is coming in a few short months.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Perhaps I'm overly sensitive since CG is my livelihood, but I'm always surprised at how quick people are to bash (or rave about) CGI. I've been in the business long enough to know that if people don't like a movie, really good vfx is called crummy. If the movie is good and/or popular, average vfx becomes the best thing EVER. I'd submit that for live action films, CGI is just another tool to help tell the story - it should not make or break the film.

If you enjoy The Wolfman, it will be because it's a good story and you're able to get caught up in it (and not have to spend your time picking apart the visuals). Personally, I think it's got the potential to be a pretty good movie.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

CG has its place in movies but I get really distracted if there is so much that it looks like a cartoon. I don't think everybody does it well.
I will probably see the movie in the theater and hope the CG isn't too much for my taste. I loved the original. We didn't have to see him transform every time. Leave me with some imagination is all I ask.

I feel the same way about over-produced music playing constantly in the background. I find it distracting.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Van Helsing was CGI cotton candy, yet I enjoyed it very much. BTP is correct, it's just a tool. If used to help the story along, then great. If used just for the sake of it, then that's a bad thing. I think this movie needs a little CGI to keep it updated with effects, and from what I've seen it looks like it's been well done. I too look forward to this film.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Been a while since anyone's posted here, so I thought I'd update from my award-winning, super-spectacular blog.

Here's a new poster for the flick:










Along with the official site for the film:

http://www.thewolfmanmovie.com/


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here's a link to the first of the TV spots for the flick:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/18648


----------



## GRAVEYARD HOUND

The make-up looks outstanding, which sometimes can make up for a less than interesting plot and/or not gret acting, which NEITHER may be the case in this fills. All of it might be excellent for a horror film. I think it would be worth seeing if it comes in my area and just see for myself.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Basil Gogos, the legendary horror artist, has painted a kick ass poster in which he interprets the new del Toro Wolf Man. He is also interviewed in the link -

Check it out!










http://chud.com/articles/articles/2...AN-POSTER-BY-LEGENDARY-BASIL-GOGOS/Page1.html


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Gene Simmons and David Lee Roth did some howls? Do tell, Joe Johnston. 

http://boxoffice.com/featured_stories/2010/01/exclusive-captain-america-jp4.php


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Anybody want to play Wolf Man on your phone?

https://www.namcogames.com/mobile/the-wolfman_8258.html


----------



## Terrormaster

Johnny Thunder said:


> Anybody want to play Wolf Man on your phone?
> 
> https://www.namcogames.com/mobile/the-wolfman_8258.html


Looks fun, too bad no Android version (yet hopefully).


----------



## Johnny Thunder

To help get us all ready for Friday's release, our friends over at STYD have a couple of cool interviews up, one with director Joe Johnston:

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/interviewsnews.php?id=14013

And the other with makeup and FX master Rick Baker:

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/interviewsnews.php?id=14027


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

went to the theater to go see it i little while ago and all the showings were sold out! kinda bummed but was glad the HORROR movie was the sold out movie this time around. score one for horror!!! gonna go see it tomorrow


----------



## Hauntiholik

I just got back from seeing The Wolfman. It is a must see flick. The transformation scenes were incredible.

The only problem I had with the movie was that the music was very close to Bram Stoker's Dracula so it was a distraction.

Just don't go into a theater to see a horror movie with a baby! Why do people do that?


----------



## Sinister

Yes, Haunti and I went to see this flick earlier and that was her main gripe was the music and that some of the sequences seemed to be disjointed and not edited properly.

I really liked the nods to *An American Werewolf in London*. Hugo Weaving's performance, as always, was spot on. I agree with Haunti about the transformation scenes and kudos for how well the sequences with the Wolf Man running on two legs and all fours were portrayed.

Definitely a Saturday Creature Feature flick if ever there was one. I give it a four out of five skulls. It dragged in a couple of places, but not so much that you got totally bored with it (Like some "critics" have stated on other sites) Much like Maggie Gyllenhaal, Emily Blunt isn't easy on the eyes for extended periods at the time. I also had a problem with the music, but not to the degree, Haunti did. Other things I thought was tight was the whole atmosphere of the film. I really loved the misty forest scenes that complemented the original film quite nicely. Thumbs up from me.

Yes, there was this couple who brought their baby with them. It was a distraction, but not as much as the people who sat directly behind us and jabbered incessantly through the entire movie, calling what was happening on the screen as if everyone around them was blind or stupid to see for themselves. And then there was this idiot in front that texted at regular intervals...

I recommend it guys. Go see it at your earliest possible convenience. Hopefully, you won't have to deal with the same type of morons we had to endure.


----------



## morbidmike

I seen it today too it was awsome....I love how it was based on the origional wolfman and not a current version of warewolvs....I agree a definate must see


----------



## Draik41895

this movie is (please excuse my teenage lingo) Totally epic, legit, and full if win


----------



## Revenant

I'll have to set my teeth on edge and agree with Draik word for word ("full of win"... rrrrrgghh... yeah, okay... it was). Went to see this today and loved it. To tell the truth, I thought Del Toro's line deliveries were a bit lackluster in spots, but he looked damned good for the part and had good presence. Anthony Hopkins was.... well... Anthony Hopkins. What more do you need. And Hugo Weaving (mah dude!!) was at the top of his arrogant, silk-smooth, icy-cold form. A 19th century Agent Smith, if you will.

And I love how the total approach was... they didn't try to "re-envision" it: it was a slicker, more FX-flavored version of the Universal original. The makeup favored the hairy man motif of old (in contrast to the more canine form that's been popular for the last coupla decades), and the sets... especially the foggy forest scenes... were richly atmospheric in the old Universal style. It would have looked just great in black and white... except then the blood wouldn't look as good.

People here who know me know how I am about remakes... I usually just rant and rage about them. But I have to say I really, really liked this one and recommend it.

Looking forward to hearing JohnnyThunder's take on it on this month's show.


----------



## Terrormaster

Kaoru and I just saw this last night and I agree with Rev and Draik - All Win, ZERO Fail.

Like Rev I typically LOATH remakes with a huge purple Barney passion. But from the beginning something just felt "RIGHT" about this production overall. I avoided pretty much all spoilers (which is unusual for me) and all of the juicy soap that was apparently going on during the production - I did not want to taint the experience I knew was to come with any negativity.

I went in expecting to be entertained. I was disappointed we didn't get in to the Director's Hall (has nice comfy high back seats and armrests that lift so you can scoot closer to that special someone) and apparently Showcase stopped carrying Sour Skittles - I was a bit annoyed. The trailers that ran were all a bit lackluster except the Iron Man 2 preview which I had already seen a billion times - it's on my radar. Then the lights went down completely, the Universal logo rolled, and I became absorbed and damn nearly forgot about the rest of the world. Sour Skittles? Didn't need em, didn't even touch my drink the entire time.

What rolled on screen was simply and utterly the best damn horror movie I've seen in the last 20+ years. The atmosphere was perfect. The transformation sequences were breathtakingly astounding even for CGI effects (bite me Avatar). The acting was spot on and I was never once taken out of the moment. The way the carnage unfolded was awesome - blood, guts, heads, and limbs go flying without seeing much more than a hairy arm or tiny glimpse of the wolven fangs - the beast was FAST! DAMN FAST! And never once did I feel slighted by not seeing it until made midway through. And much like the original Alien, keeping it in the shadows just to the edge of your vision, getting a glimpse of it only after it was too late for the victim worked extraordinarily well. It definitely increased the tension and fear.

I have to disagree with Haunti on the music. I did notice maybe on two occasions that the music somewhat reminded me of Dracula. But I really didn't pay much mind to it and hardly noticed the film even HAD a soundtrack because I was that absorbed into what was happening visually. And I for one think that's a good thing. Music typically mentally cues me to when they're gonna try and hit me with a cheap scare (and there's a couple of those with that dog) and that never once happened, I pretty much jumped in all the right spots they wanted me to jump. Being a bit jaded to horror tactics, that my haunting friends hasn't happened to me in a couple decades.

I left the theater and honestly felt like I underpaid for this movie. Maybe I'm a sucker for werewolves but it was that good. It was nice to see Hollywood and Universal go back their roots, away from the posh vampires and werewolves (I'm looking at you Twilight and New Moon). They dug deep pulling out a lot of classic film techniques yet giving it a gritty and violent 21st century touch. A perfect one-two punch. 

Please Hollywood, give us more horror like this one!


----------



## Terrormaster

ACK - damn double post bug... Mods, please kill this response.


----------



## Draik41895

I'm totally in awe of how good this movie is. I'm definitely all about werewolves no matter what, and this it probably one of the best werewolf movies Ive seen. Id like it no matter what. The transformations were amazing, and I loved what they did with the running style.Another thing that I loved was the idea that though the werewolves cannot control themselves, they can think, and are able to understand whats seems to be going on, such as*SPOILER* when Lawrence was first attacked, it was on purpose. And when he attacked the doctor in the asylum. And again when he was fighting the older werewolf(father). I also love that whole plot twist with his dad. *SPOILER* I went into this movie with high expectations, and I feel like Ive gotten more than that. And as for remakes, this has set the new standard (meaning every other remake is gonna suck). This is absolutely a movie to be bought the day it comes out on DVD.

P.S. This is such a good movie, maybe everyone will realize how much twilight sucks compared to most others. And maybe it'll play a major role in convincing people that Lycans are better than Vamps...Always


----------



## Hauntiholik

Please be careful. You may not like a particular movie or book but let's not say things about them that can be taken as argumentative and trolling. There are some people here who like the Twilight series.


----------



## Draik41895

oh yes, sorry about that there popular teen culture reference. I shall do my best refrain from it. In all honesty that stuff had potential but the movies just ruined it for me. but this is off topic, lets get back on it.


----------



## Revenant

Hauntiholik said:


> Please be careful. You may not like a particular movie or book but let's not say things about them that can be taken as argumentative and trolling. There are some people here who like the Twilight series.


I guess I should go back and take back all the nasty things I've said... eh... nah. Won't happen.

Real vampires don't twinkle. Booyah.


----------



## GOT

Saw it. Thought it was both overdone and borring. It tried to be many different things and failed on all counts. Pity as this one had great potential. Transformations were cool, though.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

we loved it pretty much everything johnny thunder said in hauntcast was exactly what we thought. loved the mix between cgi and real wolf man. loved the music Danny Elfman, it blew us away. good amount of gore. our only complaints were it could have been longer and there should have been more gore haha.


----------

